# Hintergrund nicht mitscrollen



## Ralph (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
weiss jemand, wie ich in einem Frame einen Hintergrund angebe, der sicht beim Scrollen nicht mitbewegt? :/


----------



## GoLLuM (28. Oktober 2003)

das geht mit:


```
background-attachment:fixed;
```

ausführlich erklärt wird das ganze hier: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/hintergrund.htm#background_attachment

adios


----------

